# Heading to NYC! Suggestions?



## DGMPhotography (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey guys,

I haven't been posting on the forums much lately.. been busy, but I hope to be more regular soon with some shoots I've got coming up.

Anyway, I'm on the train to NYC right now, and I'm basically winging it. I've got some friends I'm staying with, and I've got some headshots and fashion shoots planned.

But I'd love to get some skyline shots, and otherwise cool photos - any suggestions? I'm thinking of going to Liberty Island and getting shots of the Statue of Liberty, and the skyline from there as well, but I'm open to other ideas!

And general NYC tips are appreciated as well.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 15, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been posting on the forums much lately.. been busy, but I hope to be more regular soon with some shoots I've got coming up.
> 
> ...


I recommend a walk down the HighLine, an elevated park created from abandoned railroad tracks. It runs along the west side of Manhattan and provides interesting views of unusual architecture etc. Get on at about 30th Street, where it starts, and walk down to the end, about a forty minute walk as I remember, without stops for photography. At the end of the HighLine you will find the Whitney Museum. There are great views from the open patios on every level, just calling for wide angle shots. You might want to check online to see if docents are available when you walk the HighLine.  Enjoy your visit to NYC.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 15, 2018)

If you decide to do one of the touristy skyscrapers, I recommend Top of the Rock instead of Empire State.  From the Rock you can get good shots of the ESB which to me is better than being on ESB.  Also on a clear day you can get shots of Statue of Liberty and overlooks of Central Park from up there. If you time it right and have patience you can get sunset views and some blue hour/city lights photos.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 15, 2018)

Don't buy any watch's on the street


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 15, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Don't buy any watch's on the street



But do buy the 2-for-1 hoodies that do an amazing disappearing act the first time you wash them.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 15, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Don't buy any watch's on the street
> ...



?  Shrinkage?


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 15, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Disintegration!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 15, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > JonA_CT said:
> ...


What are they made out of? Drier lint?


----------



## limr (Apr 15, 2018)

otherprof said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



Seconded.

Also take the ferry over to Brooklyn and get some shots from Dumbo.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 15, 2018)

limr said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



Dumbo?


----------



## limr (Apr 15, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > otherprof said:
> ...



It's a Brooklyn neighborhood. Down Under Manhattan Bridge Overpass = Dumbo.

An example of the view looking west towards lower Manhattan:
Hills of Brooklyn


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you all for the feedback. Unfortunately, I had to cut my trip short for personal reasons, so I wasn't able to see a ton. I did get out to Central Park one day though, which was nice. And I did _go _to the Rock, only to realize it was booked and I couldn't get up there in time for sunset.


----------

